# Foal halters



## GlacierRidge (Jul 7, 2008)

Momma donkey is 36" and is actually wearing a pony sized Hamilton Halter. The Jack is 32". I know that doesn't really help since head sizes can vary, but I'm going to need a foal halter and I don't know what to get! I'm going to have to order, I'm not finding anything small enough around here. I would like to be prepared and have one before the foal is born.....

Thanks!

Angie


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 8, 2008)

Angie, I got a mini weanling halter from Miniature Donkey Talk Magazine. They fit little ones quite nicely. That is where I get my adult mini halters as well.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 8, 2008)

Angie, Do you have a Fleet Farm near you? Our Fleet Farm has halters for weanlings, pony size.. that seem to fit nice. But, of course you cant beat those through Donkey Talk.


----------

